# How do u turn on record in a Tivo Series 2



## 8370221 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have terminated my sub to tivo service. Everything works ok but I want to be able to save the program I am watching so I can leave and watch it later. Give me the simple answer, is there a hack for series 2 to allow it to record the current program being watched and play it back later. the first digit of the service number is a 5. I have read here that that would require a mod by its self. If I cannot make it record thru rather simple means i am getting rid of it. I have the ability to remove the drive and place it in a removeable drive bay in my rather large computer. mods are easy this way but is the one available to turn on record. dont want the other junk. it has usb enabled and is currently connected to my wireless but i cannot access it in any manner. links would be appreciated to software & such. dont mind reading, been doing that here for days 
Thanks guys


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

No sub - no worky


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That feature requires a subscription, and enabling that feature to get around subscribing is theft of services, which is forbidden topic here.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

What you need is currently $12.95/mo. Call Tivo and they can get that record function enabled from their end in a jiffy.


----------



## 8370221 (Nov 22, 2007)

I did not state that I wanted to steal cable. I already have cable and it works just fine. I pay for it and the unit works very well. Changes channels, record the current program from the beginning just like it always has. I can stop it, come back and play it just as it always has. Why are u accusing me of cable theft when I already have it. I simply do not have the tivo schedule. I get all that I can handle with comcast. I simply wish to keep what I just recorded. Get you crap straight before you answer. I assume if you know anything about tivo units, they are constantly recording what is viewed on the screen. I simply wish to save it. What I ask was, is there a way to do this without a sub. I guess I could shoot the cable signal to my $1000.00 DVD recorder, but I really wish to leave that in my recording studio where I record directly to disk (DVD's) movies that I purchase from satelite. So u understand I have comcast hd cable, comcast hi speed internet, comcast digital phone service & a direct tv working and paid for service. OK


----------



## 8370221 (Nov 22, 2007)

PS when I stated unit in the prior message I was referring to my Tivo Series 2 first line of message.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

8370221 said:


> I did not state that I wanted to steal cable. I already have cable and it works just fine. I pay for it and the unit works very well. Changes channels, record the current program from the beginning just like it always has. I can stop it, come back and play it just as it always has. Why are u accusing me of cable theft when I already have it. I simply do not have the tivo schedule. I get all that I can handle with comcast. I simply wish to keep what I just recorded. Get you crap straight before you answer. I assume if you know anything about tivo units, they are constantly recording what is viewed on the screen. I simply wish to save it. What I ask was, is there a way to do this without a sub. I guess I could shoot the cable signal to my $1000.00 DVD recorder, but I really wish to leave that in my recording studio where I record directly to disk (DVD's) movies that I purchase from satelite. So u understand I have comcast hd cable, comcast hi speed internet, comcast digital phone service & a direct tv working and paid for service. OK


Theft of *Tivo Service * is what he meant.

And whether you realize it or not, that is what you are seeking to do.

"TiVo Upgrade Center 
For help in applying an upgrade to your TiVo. Need help with an upgrade? This is the place. *NOTE...No talk of any type of service theft or video extraction is allowed.* This also includes hacks that remove ads from TiVo software"


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Once again as classicsat said - "*That feature requires a subscription*, and enabling that feature to get around subscribing is theft of services, which is forbidden topic here."


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I perfectly understand what is desired, but the higher level software construct of changing the buffer recording into an NPL recording is one of the features you have to pay for on that DVR. That is a fact. And with that fact talk of defeating that construct is theft of services. If you want to change that, you take it up with TiVo to change that. Until as such as they make recording to NPL a free feature, it is a paid feture.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

Maybe this is being misunderstood. It seems that you already have a program that you want to watch on your tivo, you can download it vcr while playing it if it is already recorded on your tivo. 

But if it is already on your tivo, you can watch it later as any shows that have already been recorded on a tivo can be watched later.

I have two directivos with subs and 4 without and I use the extra tivos to backup my tv series in case of an accident.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

The OP is wanting to record a show that he is watching on an unsubbed unit, not moveing a previously recorded on another subbed unit to it. And I quote "I have terminated my sub to tivo service. but I want to be able to save the program I am watching so I can leave and watch it later." "What I ask was, is there a way to do this without a sub."

What he wants to do cannot be done without a sub and talk of getting around it is considered theft of service.


----------



## 8370221 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just for kicks I called tivo technical department and discussed the issue of saving a recording. I explained that it was already on the hard drive as it is constantly recording. He stated that, that was true, it did reside on the hard drive, and is was not theft saving that recording technically. However, without a subscription, the feature was no longer available as saving that item is part of what they sell. The major features that they provide such as the search abality for actors, titles, you know the features so I wont elaborate, are another big part of what they sell. The box is sold at cost and is covered by the cost of monthly service. You own the box at years end and can use it for what you wish. He gave me the name of an induvidual to call and discuss re-activating my service. I called and was offered a new box, 80 hr dual tuner for $99.00 They also offered me $99.00 prepaid service for 15 months if I would take back my service. I took them up on it and the box is on its way. I then told a friend that I had a tivo box for $50.00 and he is picking it up tomorrow. I then checked several sites and found a way to make it work as a dvr and save the program you are viewing. I dont plan on doing that however as I have a better box on the way with service. So I suppose all is well with me and tivo. The price is more in line with the service received. Here was my complaint.
One years service 155.40
Tivo box $129.00
total for 1 Year $284.40
Thought this was a little steep

New box is $99.00 with double the record time 80 hrs plus dual tuner
One years service $99.00
total for 1 year $198.00
sold box for $50.00
bottom line $148.00
This is a little more realistic, dont you think


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

That appears to be the best deal available at this time. 

Although I do think there is still a deal somewhere where you can get the DT free with any subscription.


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

8370221 said:


> I did not state that I wanted to steal cable.


Neither did he. Not one word in your first post said anything about cable, what made you think that is what he was talking about by stating 'Theft of Service'? See response below about 'Spending days here reading'.



8370221 said:


> Why are u accusing me of cable theft when I already have it.


See response 1.



8370221 said:


> Get you crap straight before you answer.


Man I hate stupid people. I guess the statement back would be 'Get you crap straight before you post'. 



8370221 said:


> So u understand I have comcast hd cable, comcast hi speed internet, comcast digital phone service & a direct tv working and paid for service. OK


Hopefully YOU understand now..........



8370221 said:


> dont mind reading, been doing that here for days


Really? You must not comprehend reading the English language.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/index.php

Clearly stated on the link you clicked to get into this forum.

If you really did spend days here reading, you would have found out in about 3 minutes that the topic of trying to get a Tivo to work without a sub is considered 'Theft of Service' I did a search and came up with approximately 13 posts that referred to it on the first page.



8370221 said:


> I guess I could shoot the cable signal to my $1000.00 DVD recorder





8370221 said:


> remove the drive and place it in a removeable drive bay in my rather large computer.


Is this supposed to impress someone?



8370221 said:


> I then told a friend that I had a tivo box for $50.00 and he is picking it up tomorrow.


Some friend you are....

Hope you enjoy your new DT unit&#8230;&#8230;..

Z


----------



## infin8007 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well I'm in on a Tivo rebate offer. I picked up the tivo series 2 singler tuner for $20,
and subscribed for $129.xx a year, and they have a $170 rebate. I hate rebates, but I'm willing to give this one a shot.. Free tivo and a hackbox dvr at the end of the subscription.


----------

